# VW hard wire harness setup.



## selfstatic (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm trying to hard wire my old stereo harness to the new one. Basically the only problem I am having is the only way the stereo will start up is if I connect the stereos "constant" and "switched" wires to my vehicles hot. Nothing seems wrong except for all four of my door speakers sound very quiet even when I turn the head unit to 100% volume. Could I now be getting enough power to the head unit via the hot? Any help on this issue would be great.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

year make model of vehicle in question


----------



## selfstatic (Mar 1, 2012)

1992 VW golf GL. German spec.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Radio Constant Wire 12V+: Red
Radio Switched Wire 12V+: n/a
Radio Ground Wire: Brown
Radio Illumination Wire: Gray/Blue
Radio Dimmer Wire: n/a
Radio Antenna Wire: Left Front
Front Speakers Size and Location: 3 1/2″ Dash
Left Front Speaker Wire (+): Gray
Left Front Speaker Wire (-): Black
Right Front Speaker Wire (+): Green
Right Front Speaker Wire (-): Black
Rear Speakers Size and Location: 5″ x 7″ Side Panels
Left Rear Speaker Wire (+): Gray/Black
Left Rear Speaker Wire (-): Black
Right Rear (+): Green/Black
Right Rear Speaker Wire (-): Black

You can run the accessory wire (red) to an ignition wire and that would allow it to function as normal. In this vehicle it also looks like all the ground wires are black, make sure they all have a separate connection and not all jumbles together and tied to one ground.


----------



## selfstatic (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. So is this the reason that the speakers sound so quiet even with the head unit all the way up? I connected the negatives from each stereo to the negative on the new head unit's harness. Should I just create my own ground for them and try that?


----------



## XxTraymanxX (Mar 3, 2012)

Create your own ground for the speakers


----------



## selfstatic (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, so I tested a two of my speakers with their own ground, and there was no difference in sound.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Im wondering if there is a sound processor inline with everything


----------

